
Uh, the real reason Microsoft is Dead... - mattjaynes
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=6843390913661737077
======
mattjaynes
Reason #2: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=8009043995556715164>

Reason #3: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=9196554724028857364>

Reason #4: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=4687264451069658413>

Reason #5: <http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-4734578294758407158>

------
theoutlander
Lol .... this is getting out of control ... watch some Anti-Trust :-D

------
far33d
like I said a few weeks ago.. Steve Ballmer is Ringo Starr. He just happened
to be at the right place at the right time with talented friends.

~~~
staunch
You might be right, but it's hard to tell with anyone. People would have
questioned whether Steve Jobs was "just lucky" prior to his comeback. And he's
one of the only people to have ever really "proved" himself so clearly.

------
projectileboy
Sad but true... If you were starting a company today, you'd still fear
Microsoft if gates were still at the helm.

------
BrandonM
Wow, he totally reminds of a spoiled brat who is in dire need of parental
reprimand.

------
theoutlander
I got 4 words for you... Developers Developers Developers Developers! LMAO!

------
epall
That man is scaryyyy

------
eli
Cheap shot.

